# Yellow Bullet



## Marat (Apr 26, 2009)

Thoughts on this supplement?

Order Yellow Bullet with Ephedra 100 Caps-Compared to Yellow Jackets


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2009)

is ephedra legal again?


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2009)

ECA stacks arent used anymore?


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2009)

i was also considering just a standard ec or eca stack buy picking up ephedra from here:

Shop Ephedrine Products | Buy Ephedrine Products online and save when you order Ephedrine Products | Supplements on Sale. Plus Weight Loss Pills like Lipodrene Ephedra Diet Pills - Discount Bodybuilding Supplements and More.

I'm in Florida. It looks like they ship to my state.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2009)

I know Ephedrine is legal, I did not think Ephedra (herb) was legalized again though?


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2009)

Prince said:


> I know Ephedrine is legal, I did not think Ephedra (herb) was legalized again though?



oh. 

i'm not sure. 

either way, is there any benefits of purchasing something like vasopro and caffeine tablets separately as opposed to something like Yellow Bullet?

Yellow Bullet mentions having things like yohimbe hcl in it and what not.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2009)

I would say the only advantage is with ephedrine you know exactly what you're getting because its not an herb, that Yellow Bullet product looked pretty good, it's up to you.


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2009)

Prince said:


> I would say the only advantage is with ephedrine you know exactly what you're getting because its not an herb, that Yellow Bullet product looked pretty good, it's up to you.




thanks for your help Prince. 

and by the way...switched my protein powder to the ironmaglabs whey isolate. got a couple containers in the other day. good stuff


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2009)

m11 said:


> and by the way...switched my protein powder to the ironmaglabs whey isolate. got a couple containers in the other day. good stuff



thanks for the support!


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2009)

My preference is for ephedrine, not ephedra. I like to dose caffeine and ephedrine separately; easier to titrate doses. Yohimbine isn't always a good idea with ephedrine - best to try yohimbine with caffeine separate from ephedrine with caffeine, see how you feel, then try the combination of E+Y+C, with a low dose of Y, to see how you feel. Personally, I won't take E with Y. 

My .02 Canadian


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2009)

Built said:


> My preference is for ephedrine, not ephedra.
> 
> My .02 Canadian




Sounds good. I've been reading about different dosing recommendations. Seems like 25/200mg is the predominant one. I've also noticed a lot about adding the aspirin in. Baby aspirin, regular aspirin, no aspirin? 

I noticed in another thread that you mentioned 16mg/200mg 5x a day. 

Seems like starting at 25/200 once in the morning and once in the afternoon is what I should be going with to start out, and then gauging further dosing by how i feel. That all sound about right?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2009)

aspirin really is not necessary.


----------



## Marat (Apr 27, 2009)

Prince said:


> I would say the only advantage is with ephedrine you know exactly what you're getting



I've done some research on the differences between ephedrine sulfate (Bronkaid) and ephedrine HCl (Primatene) elsewhere. However, I'm interested in the opinions on somewhere from this board. Any thoughts?


----------



## CG (Apr 27, 2009)

m11 said:


> I've done some research on the differences between ephedrine sulfate (Bronkaid) and ephedrine HCl (Primatene) elsewhere. However, I'm interested in the opinions on somewhere from this board. Any thoughts?



personal preference, and i will tell anyone who asks the same, BOLT PURE EPHEDRINE HCL from DNEVitamins.com - Quality vitamins, minerals, herbs and energy supplements at value prices.  . theyre legit and all really cool, their lab and factory as well as their store are right by me and they let me look around and meet some people.. good thing they have going over there.. the ephedrine alkaloids are not as effective and all the extra shit in primatine and vasopro (guisafaren SP?) is just unnecessary IMO


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey, nice! Good to have a source for that. 

Is there a place to post hard-to-find supplement sources?


----------



## CG (Apr 28, 2009)

No, but we (you) should start one! Sorry to say idk if they ship international :-/ but if you're ever in the area.. Lol


----------



## nkira (Apr 28, 2009)

What does that mean?

I know it's of the topic but until I know what that mean's it's gonna drive me nuts!



Built said:


> My .02 Canadian


----------



## CG (Apr 28, 2009)

My 2 cents... But its canadian, cause, well, built is a canadian lol


----------



## nkira (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahaaa....Thanks, that's better. Today I can sleep. 



Cgrant said:


> My 2 cents... But its canadian, cause, well, built is a canadian lol


----------

